# Chest Pain and Difficulty Swallowing: mark your calendar



## Fellow Follower (Aug 24, 2010)

MARK YOUR CALENDAR!! TUESDAY, MARCH 1ST 8-10PM (EST) COME, LEARN, LISTEN, AND ASK QUESTIONSABOUT CHEST PAIN AND SWALLOWING DIFFICULTIES PRESENTED BY DR. RYAN MADANICK _FROM UNIVERSITY OF NORTH CAROLINA: FUNCTIONAL GI AND MOTILITY CLINIC_AN EXPERT IN THE FIELD! DR. MADANICK WITH BE AVAILABLE FOR 1.5 HOURS!! TO ANSWER ALL YOUR QUESTIONSGO TO: UNC'S WEBSITE HERE


----------

